# Gorgeous Ariel Night views of NY and London



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh I think I prefer London at night in preference to during the day..it looks glorious 


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/aerial-photographs-new-york-london-gallery-1.2236007


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice shots Holly.  Here in Arizona we have a little London in our backyard...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice Jim..


----------



## Raven (Jun 1, 2015)

Stunning night pictures Holly!

Jim, Your pic is beautiful too.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 6, 2015)

Beautiful Holly, thank you.


----------

